# Meet Riley! She is almost four months



## Dclaytonsanders (Sep 18, 2015)

My girlfriend and I rescued Riley about two months ago. She has been awesome. We were told a border collie lab but we have no idea what she actually is. We think she is a little younger than the shelter told us. Riley rolls on her back anytime some tries to let her. Maybe a little too spoiled. She loves squeaky toys and her favorite one is a stuff piggy we have. She has awesome markings so feel free to take a guess on what type of breed you think she is. Thanks


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Look at the cute widdle puppy!

Lab x hound? I don't really see border collie, though I can see why the shelter guessed that- the white markings.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

She looks a lot like my dog Grace did as a puppy - we had a DNA test done on her, but unfortunately she's just a mutt lol. The breeds they identified were Akita, Rottweiler, and Lab. But I'm pretty certain there is a good amount of hound in there. If I had to guess for your puppy, I'd say Lab x Hound x Mutt. She looks like a typical mix of a mix with a good amount of hound in there and who knows what else.


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd buy bully breed X hound mix.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Sep 28, 2015)

Definitely looks houndy. And OMG so cute! Congrats on your new addition!


----------

